

Must Every Kids' Movie Reinforce the Cult of Self-Esteem? - juandopazo
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2013/08/you-can-do-em-anything-em-must-every-kids-movie-reinforce-the-cult-of-self-esteem/278596/

======
Millennium
Actually, pretty much, yes. That's the thing about irrational models: if it's
not constantly reinforced, people start to question it, and then it all falls
apart. The modern notion of self-esteem is no different.

